# FOX Network supports the Anti's desire to ban trapping



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE Contact: Beth Ruth (614) 888-4868 ext. 214

Dec. 22, 2006

Fox Television Joins Movement to Ban Trapping

(Columbus) - Fox Sports Net, which provides regional sports programming to 85 million households, has refused to cancel a gratis anti-trapping advertisement produced by the nation's largest animal rights group.

News Corporation, the parent company of Fox Sports Net and other Fox Cable Networks, approved a 15-second anti-trapping commercial, produced by the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), as a public service announcement. Fox Sports rejected a request by the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance, the nation's leading sportsmen's advocacy organization, to immediately pull the spot. The company will run the ad through the end of December at no cost to the anti's.

The advertisement features HSUS leader Wayne Pacelle and a second animal activist urging viewers to support trapping bans. To add to the sensationalism, the spot opens with a loud clank as a foot hold trap with teeth - a trap that has been banned throughout the country for decades - snaps shut.

A senior official for Fox told the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance that he and other associates had reviewed the ad and believe the content meets their criteria for public service announcements.

"This is not a public service announcement; it is a free political advertisement for a movement that wants to eliminate trapping, hunting and all other forms of animal use," said U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance President Bud Pidgeon. "Hunters and anglers must understand that the Humane Society has repeatedly stated that a ban on trapping is merely a means of softening public sentiment to clear the way for a ban on all hunting and fishing. Hunters, trappers and anglers should generate a flood of complaints from friends, family and everyone they can reach out to."

Trapping is recognized by every wildlife agency at the state and federal level as a viable and important conservation tool. It helps keep furbearer populations at healthy levels and is important in stemming the spread of wildlife diseases that threaten animals and humans.

The Humane Society of the United States opposes all animal use, including trapping, hunting and fishing. It has a multi-million dollar budget that it invests in legislative and ballot campaigns to ban trapping and hunting. It also has a legal arm to challenge sportsmen's rights in court.

Sportsmen can make a difference in this fight. In 2002, Jeep raised the ire of sportsmen when it aired a blatantly, anti-hunting commercial called the "Deer Hunter." After a flood of sportsmen contacts, Jeep pulled the commercial in three days.

Sportsmen nationwide should contact News Corporation and demand that the spot be cancelled. Let the company know that outdoorsmen object to the network acting as a mouthpiece for the animal rights movement. Explain that state wildlife professionals support trapping and see it as a necessary tool for managing furbearers. Inform News Corporation that trapping has proven to be a critical element in the comeback of waterfowl populations, and that managers see it as extremely important in protecting the public from outbreaks of diseases such as rabies.

Contact Rupert Murdoch, Chairman/CEO, News Corporation, 1211 Avenue of the Americas, 8th Floor, New York, NY, 10036. Phone (212) 852-7000. Fax (212) 852-7147.

You can respond at: http://msn.foxsports.com/feedback

Keep in mind to reply with a "cool" head......is this BS? Sure, but cussing them out will serve little purpose. I have suggested a boycott on all of FOX Networks sponsors (meaning those who pay to advertise) in retaliation and until the ad is no longer run.

This post is going around all the forums, but I see it hadn't made it here yet.

Smitty


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

response sent


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

I just joined this evening. I'm living in west central Minnesota, I'm an animal damage control trapper and I've been fur trapping and hunting for 42 years. I've been fortunate to have lived and trapped in Western North Dakota as well as Minnesota. 
I've been living under the threat of loosing my hunting, fishing, trapping, dirt biking, ATV riding, snowmobiling, and just about anything I want to do privileges for the past 30 years. Obviously, there is a group of people out there, I call them "freedom phoebes" that we scare the daylights out of. They live confined in their city prisons and resent our ability to pursue happiness.
I'm here to tell ya they ain't won yet. Join as many organizations as you can afford that support our values and enjoy your pursuit of happiness. Corporations fear boycotts. I remember when Paul Harvey was taking shots at outdoors-men in general and trappers in particular. The trapping organizations with help from other outdoor groups contacted the advertisers of his radio program and they shut him up. 
Support your outdoor organizations and trust them to guard your privileges. Get involved if you have time. Mostly remember, we are in the right and right always wins, always.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome......and well said! :beer:

Smitty


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

Plowdude, can you send me the link you used. I can't get the above listed to work. Thanks, ganger. [email protected]


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Ganger:
Smitty started this thread. 8{0


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I got it from the Indiana site I moderate, the Admin posted it there. I thought I'd seen a point of origin somewhere. You might do a search for the Columbus newspaper.(lol, not sure what state....we have a Columbus in Indiana)

Smitty


----------

